# Morrus/PC: Minimum user name length of 2 instead of 3?



## UD (Jan 19, 2002)

*[Attention moderators!]With all this talk about maximum name length...*

...Would it be possible to change the minimum down from 3 to 2, then change my user name back to UD, rather than U D?

Thanks


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

I don't see any reason not to do this... let people choose super-short names if they really want.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: With all this talk about maximum name length...*



			
				U D said:
			
		

> *...Would it be possible to change the minimum down from 3 to 2, then change my user name back to UD, rather than U D?
> 
> Thanks *




Could you make your name *space*UD?


----------



## UD (Jan 19, 2002)

I didnt try *space*UD, but It wouldnt let me do UD*space*

Any word, oh great moderators in the sky?


----------



## UD (Jan 20, 2002)

bump


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

You'll need an Admin for this; I can't even tell whether it's possible at all...

I'll change the thread title accordingly now.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2002)

Changed to 2 characters... and UD, I have changed your user name from U D  to UD.   Log in accordingly!


----------



## UD (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks Darkness and PC!


----------

